# How to save a fortune on your heating bills



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got my order in.

https://getecowarm.com/article4/uk?...fz5wzj-OJh2s74Kri24Jj05fTyf5_w3MaAmzYEALw_wcB


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://getecowarm.com/offer?cid=wh...ecowarm-g-uk-a1-l4-d2c&offer=&t=1643561474242


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Snake oil ????????????????????


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You burn that too.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This is the way to keep warm on a cold Winters day .....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh dear. https://www.marifilmines.com/ecowarm-reviews/

Read the sections towards the bottom Kev. They claim its a Scam.

Thread about it here also.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CasualUK/comments/rhwntf


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Now that really looks too good to be true and therefore ?????? 

Can something so small really be that good ?..........................

I mean how can all those films fit on to that tiny stick....................it's just not possible ????

Do let us know how you get on


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I suspect that Kev knows its a scam chaps!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh no G, he is from Yorkshire.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I suspect that Kev knows its a scam chaps!


I bloody hope so G, tongue in cheek usually fails on forums, but yes of course it is a scam, but I'd love to get my hands on one just for the hell of it though


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

However here is a tip that I will guarantee will save you money on heating, turn the boilers water temp down to 50c, and the heating temp down to 55c, they are normally set higher than that, you can also turn down the stat and rads depending on your insulation where your stat is or how much of a hothouse flower you are.


Cue Gerty


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bugger. I just bought half a dozen on your recommdation.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Let me know how you get on please.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

When I spent a winter month in Kashmir in my youth I did as locals did. Bought a small pottery urn with lid and two rings on the side so as to hang it around your neck with a cord


You would then put in 3/4 pieces of glowing charcoal into it and have it under your cloak or kaftan. It would last several hours. Lovely personal central heating.

Would you like to buy the Yorkshire franchise Kev?:laugh:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll pass Dick ta muchly.

This was a much vaunted idea a few years ago had I had the required pots I may have given it a try there are loads of videos on the same theme.


----------

